# Warning! Major cuteness alert!



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

I just got my weekly baby pictures! They are 5 weeks old today! We know we are getting a girl so she is sending us pictures of the only 3 girls of the litter (she picks for us). Only 4 more weeks to go until we meet her and bring her home!! I just melt every single week I get these pictures!! My heart is about to burst!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You were right - MAJOR cuteness!! My goodness, those are so BEAUTIFUL girls!!!! You can't possibly go wrong!!! Can't wait to hear all about her and see MORE pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Beyond irresistible! What absolute doll babies- such perfect ears and pretty heads.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the cute warning. So sweet....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful, are you sure you'll be able to pick just one?

Good thing it's not me, because I sure wouldn't.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

What beautiful girls. I love them all. What are you planning on doing with your girl competition wise?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are so very pretty.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh wow are they cute!! Wish one of those babies was coming to my house!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope she picks the cute one for you. :


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they are just beautiful!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

General V said:


> What beautiful girls. I love them all. What are you planning on doing with your girl competition wise?


I've been looking into the obedience competitions. We get her at 9 weeks and the place we are doing her training through has puppy classes that start at 10 weeks so I'm anxious to hear what they will have to say as time goes on.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Such cutie pies ! I think you should have one of each !


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Such cutie pies ! I think you should have one of each !


LOL! My in-laws are getting one of her sisters so it won't be one of each, but at least we'll have sisters to raise together!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG AAAdorable!!!!!!! They are like Lays potatoe chips...you cant have just one!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! I want one!!


----------



## Fam4Goldens (Jun 23, 2011)

Too precious!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Too cute!! I bet you cannot wait to meet your little girl!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Awwwwww! They are all such sweeties!


----------



## MyLittleMozzie (Jun 13, 2011)

oh my gosh, those pups are adorable!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

wow, major cuteness is right!! I can almost smell the puppy breath! You must be so excited!!! 

Kim


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are soooo cute!! That's great that you will have sisters within the family to raise together. Thanks for sharing pictures!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG! OMG! did I say OMG?!? Those little faces and little flat noses and OMG!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What beautiful little girls! I can't wait to find out which one will be yours!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I hope she picks the cute one for you. :


I just KNEW you were going to say that! Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG they are adorable! You must be going crazy with anticipation of bringing one of those equally gorgeous girls home. I am so envious!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG they are all gorgeous 
I like the one on the left, or was it the one on the right or perhaps it was the middle one 
ok, ok I know they are all sooooooo cute I would be happy with any or all of them lol


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Too much cuteness in one day! Can't handle so much cuteness! Thanks!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!! Look at those faces! I wonder which one will be yours)))


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

They just take your breath away, sooo cute! I bet those pictures are also helping you to recover. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful!!! It would be so easy to choose! I would just choose the one with the fur on  x


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

They are 6 weeks old today so guess what that means.....More pictures!! I can't wait to smooch my little fluffball!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What sweet little face, they have, do you know yet which one?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

You are a lucky human....... to be soon owned by a gorgeous fluff ball


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> What sweet little face, they have, do you know yet which one?


Not yet. I think she does the temperment testing at 7 or 7 1/2 weeks so I'm guessing that's when she decides.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

They are just adorable.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Adorable puppers!!!!!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Oh my three rose blossoms in a row!!!
Isn't it true? Living for weekly photo updates?
I'm getting my boy (live in Michigan) in 2 weeks, and am going out for the six week visit tomorrow (making it my 3rd trip out. 

They are beautiful dolls! Soon!!!!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

baileyboym22 said:


> Oh my three rose blossoms in a row!!!
> Isn't it true? Living for weekly photo updates?
> I'm getting my boy (live in Michigan) in 2 weeks, and am going out for the six week visit tomorrow (making it my 3rd trip out.
> 
> They are beautiful dolls! Soon!!!!


Oh you are so lucky you get to visit! My fluffball is a little over 4 hours away from me and I'm recovering from surgery (I can't be in a car for that long yet) so I have to wait until Gotcha Day to meet her. 

I hope your 2 weeks goes by fast!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I would choose........ALL OF THEM...


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Awwwwww... It makes me want to get another baby.. They are so adorable.. Congrats on getting a new family member..  I just wanna snuggle all of them.. tee hee hee..


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!!! Those are the cutest things I have ever seen!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awwww....puppies! They ARE super cute! I bet you are bursting!


----------

